

Gorilla Glas 2 - Mitt
http://www.corning.com/news_center/news_releases/2012/2012010901.aspx

======
nodata
I find it amazing that something once seen as boring as a piece of glass now
has so much brand recognition.

------
nonsequ
This sounds excellent for Corning. As a company that melts glass by the pound
and sells it by the square foot, 20% thinner should result in net cost
savings.

What I'm most excited to see in production on a phone are their matte
finishes. You never realize the kind of friction coefficient you're working
against on today's glossy touchscreens until you've tried one with a smooth
matte finish. It's miles better.

Anybody at CES pick anything up on new product adoption? I've only seen the
news regarding Acer.

------
mvikramaditya
Not directly related to the article, but I find it weird that all
advertisements always quantify their measurements with "up to" - In this case
"up to 20% thickness reduction". If it is 20% in a majority of designs/uses,
say so, or give it as an average of 15% or some such. I always feel "up to"
means "best case, carefully controlled laboratory tests which has no
application in the real world"

~~~
stan_rogers
Or it could mean "structurally equivalent at 20% thinner, but now you have the
option to make the cover thinner and lighter _and_ increase strength".
Engineering is always a compromise; improved materials change the nature of
the compromises you need to make.

------
WildUtah
As the owner of one of many shattered iPods and iPhones, I say 20% stronger is
a good start. Maybe plastic is ultimately the way of the future for handheld
devices.

~~~
alextp
As an owner of a shattered iPod and a pristine (but much more aggressively
dropped) nexus S, the solution is really curved screens with protective
plastic on the edges.

------
icefox
What I have really been waiting for is someone to make monitors with no bezel
using Gorilla Glass so tiling would be better.

------
alexchamberlain
Highly recommend watching some of the videos. Some cool technology on show
there...

------
tmh88j
Now if only they could make electrochromic gorilla glass that will "white" out
your screen after failed password attempts. On second thought, it would
probably result in worse than Android battery life.

------
sigzero
"Gorilla Glass 2"

------
aneth
Anyone else confused by Microsoft slithering their way into this press
release? I can imagine they find this to be a PR coup, and worked very hard to
be a "part" of the announcement - perhaps even paying their way in. I find it
... "classless."

~~~
ghurlman
That's an awful lot of assumptions to make just to force your personal views
into the conversation.

It's a press release. Getting annoyed at marketing in a press release is like
being angry at water for being wet. Save your anger for the "journalists" that
copy/paste the release into an article so they can make their deadline.

